# Abancay ..Una pequeña Ciudad!



## Freed

Les presento a una pequeña ciudad ^Abancay^ tomare fotos para que conoscan mas esta ciudad


----------



## MONINCC

OHHHHHHH ABANCAY!!! ES COMO UNA CIUDAD HERMANITA PEQUEÑA DEL CUSCO!!! 

QUE CUSQUEÑO NO TIENE UN FAMILIAR O AMIGO APURIMEÑO??? PRACTICAMENTE ESTAMOS RODEADOS A ABANQUINOS Y ANDAHUAYLINOS...

SALUDOS A ESA LINDA GENTE!!!


----------



## MONINCC




----------



## El Bajopontino

La panorámica luce muy bien, esperamos más fotos.


----------



## 100%imperial

q bonito abancay... dicen q tiene una vida nocturna intersante y mas x estas fechas??? seria interesante ver eso


----------



## Ekeko

Bonito el entorno.


----------



## limeñologo

Muy bonita la ciudad desde lo alto...

Ojala crezca planificadamente para no terminar desbordada como Lima hno: :nuts:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bonitas fotos Freed, esperamos ver mas. 

Monnic esa panoràmica esta muy buena


----------



## roberto_vp

Qué buena panorámica. La ciudad tiene un entorno hermoso, como casi todas las de la sierra.


----------



## cesarpoooool

Lindas imagenes , a que altura esta Abancay?


----------



## yvan789

por fin conosco abancay" tengo unos amigos k son de abancay y no sabia como era la ciudad" gracias por las photos" se ve bonita si puedes tomales photos de cerca y de noche"
buen aporte"gracias


----------



## Tyrone

Interesantes fotos ...


----------



## skyperu34

Muy simpática la ciudad, y no es tan pequeña en realidad. Es una capital departamental y no le falta nada de lo esencial... Al venir de Cusco la vista es impresionante a medida que uno desciende la montaña en carro y durante mas de media hora de curva y curva en el descenso está el paisaje del valle con la ciudad. Inolvidable !


----------



## Freed

AltituD : 2377 msnm


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bonita foto. Còmo se llama el lugar?????????


----------



## W!CKED

Yo conosco Abancay! el paisaje es alucinante.


----------



## MONINCC

FREED... NO SE LE PUEDE CAMBIAR EL NOMBRE? 

REGION APURIMAC EN LUGAR DE ABANCAY PARA PONER FOTOS DE ANDAHUAYLAS Y OTRAS LOCALIDADES MENORES MAS... COMO CHUQUIBAMBILLA, GRAU???



ANDAHUAYLAS!!! (la bronca de Abancay, jajaja) no se porque se llevan mal


----------



## *ClauDia*

Que chevere me gustaría contribuir con estas que encontré




















http://abancay2.spaces.live.com/default.aspx?sa=672873051


----------



## Tyrone

Hmmm ... como que se está distorsionando un poco el tema, pero bueno, estaría interesante un thread sobre Apurimac ...:banana:


----------



## Freed

Inkandrew - Respuesta : Laguna Uspaccocha, en el Santuario Nacional de Ampay!
Monincc- Noce como cambiar El Nombre de un Theard ,Tampoco Se como se baja un comentario..:?:dunno:
Los Andahuaylinos el 56% odian a los abanquinos:guns1: :gunz:


----------



## MONINCC

ESTA IMAGEN SI ES DE ABANCAY, APURIMAC, PERU!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esa plaza está muy bonita.


----------



## Limeñito

Y es una imagen preciosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nekun20

Que bonita  y ni muy pequeña.


----------



## Canelita

Qué lindas fotos, bellísimos paisajes y encantadores los pueblos/ciudades. Freed, ojalá pronto puedas poner las demás fotos...¡saludos! :cheers:


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY :CAMINO A LA CAPILLA DEL SEÑOR DE LA CAÍDA*








..


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY : AVENIDA DÍAZ BÁRCENAS*

[


----------



## MONINCC

No le pongas tu nombre a toda la imagen... no la malogres


----------



## darioperu

Freed said:


> AltituD : 2377 msnm


preciosa foto felicitaciones freed:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## antonio32133

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO said:


>


Asu asi nadies copia tu foto jejeje :lol::lol:


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*Carnaval Abanquino........SIEMPRE PÍCARO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY...TORRE DEL CAMPANARIO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*TUNAL Ó NOPAL ABANQUINO*


----------



## eduardo90

Mmm la plaza esta en algo y se ve que el pueblo tiene un entorno bonito.


----------



## MONINCC

SE VE BIEN ABANCAYCITO!!!


----------



## 100%imperial

siiiiii se ve bien... me encanta su entorno... buenas fotos


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY...PARQUE OCAMPO*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Muy bonitas las fotos de la plaza.


----------



## Wild_Swan

Me uno a la petición de que el forista Luis Aguilar Serrano no coloque su nombre en toda la foto, suficiente con que lo coloque en una esquina de la imagen. 

Sobre las fotos, pues la plaza es muy bonita. Tuve la oportunidad de pasar por Abancay, pero lamentablemente fue sólo eso (el destino final era Cusco). Lo que sí impresiona son los paisajes que rodean a Abancay y que continúan hasta llegar al Cusco. Simplemente fabuloso!.


----------



## MONINCC

Wild_Swan said:


> Lo que sí impresiona son los paisajes que rodean a Abancay y que continúan hasta llegar al Cusco. Simplemente fabuloso!.


^^ Tambien me gusta mucho ese recorrido!!!


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*TALLARINES ABANQUINOS HECHOS EN CASA*








"LA CABAÑITA" UN RESTAURANT CAMPESTRE QUE DELEITA LOS PALADARES CON LA COMIDA TÍPICA ABANQUINA


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*SOMBRERO DE MESTIZA ABANQUINA*








]


----------



## koko cusco

buenas fotos aunque prefiero verlas sin esas letritas saludos


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Te pasaste con tu firma en las fotos; se ve que Abancay es un pueblo pintoresco y no caótico como la avenida en Lima.


----------



## antonio32133

Tan chevere esas fotitosm asi nadies las podra coger esas fotos sin tu autorizacion jeje, bien hay


----------



## Tyrone

EEhh ... por Dios!!! ... que tanta paranoia con las fotos :nuts:

Bonitas las fotos de Abancay


----------



## tacall

se ven bien las fotos pero con tanta firma las matan


----------



## antonio32133

uqe paso LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO ya no hay mas fotitos, n0o dejer morir este theard de tu ciudad, ta chevere


----------



## fabian_peru

Mas fotos de Abancay!

Al amigo Luis: porfa no contamines la foto poniendo tu nombre por todos lados. Con que lo pongas una sola vez en un sitio estrategico basta.

Saludos!


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*MONOLITO DE SAYWITE*










koko cusco said:


> buenas fotos aunque prefiero verlas sin esas letritas saludos


----------



## MONINCC

ohhhh zorro...


----------



## FLOR DE ANÍS

*ANTIGÜA CAPILLA DE TAMBURCO*


----------



## Limeñito

¿Qué tan lejos de la ciudad se encuentra ese monolito de Saywite? Me da la sensación de que está erosionándose lentamente.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

SAYWITE, ESTÁ A 45 KILÓMETROS DE ABANCAY, Y REALMENTE SÍ , EL DETERIORO DEL MONOLITO SALTA A LA VISTA


----------



## brian_cusco13

quisiera ver el mega de abancay!!


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*TAMBURCO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ANTIGÜA CAPILLA DE TAMBURCO*


----------



## antonio32133

Gracias por las fotos amigo LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ATARDECER ABANQUINO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*COLEGIO AURORA INÉS TEJADA*








]


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY ; AVENIDA ENRIQUE PELACH*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*CURAHUASI*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*VIDA EN TEJADO ABANQUINO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*LLEGANDO A ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*INTIMPA ABANQUINA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY : AVENIDA MARIÑO*

[


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY : CONDEBAMBA*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bonitas fotos, me gusta esa plaza con su glorieta.

Me gustaría ver fotos del interior de la iglesia.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

bonita ciudad abancay, algun familiar mio es de esa tierra...

exactamente mi tia...


----------



## cesium

Lindas fotos de una linda ciudad, felizmente Luis Aguilar Serrano ya no pone su nombre por toda las fotos.

saludos


----------



## Germinal

Gracias por postear fotos Luis Aguilar. Pensar que en pocos años más, Abancay va a cambiar de manera radical cuando empiece a fluir una cantidad impresionante de dinero del canon por la explotación de la mina Las Bambas.


----------



## DefKoRnes

Buenas fotos...se nota un precioso cielo y un muy buen clima.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

esperemos que la ciudad con la explotacion de minas, capte la atencion, y se vuelva otra referente del sur, pero me gusta mas asi tranquila y con aire a pueblo...pero tiene que lleguar la modernidad (subjetivo), por eso me gustaria que mejore bastante, seria una buena ruta entre cusco abancay puno... TURISMO SOBRETODO Y COMERCIO...


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*"Bella Abanquina" Flor emblemática y representativa de Abancay*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*BELLA ABANQUINA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*CATEDRAL DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ESTADIO MONUMENTAL "CONDEBAMBA" DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY : CAPILLA DEL SEÑOR DE LA CAÍDA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY (TRANSFORMACION DE KUBITO)*


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Pintoresca y bonitos paisajes .


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*IGLESIA DEL SEÑOR DE LA CAIDA (ABANCAY)*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*INTIMPA ABANQUINA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*Intimpa Abanquina*








BELLO EJEMPLAR DE FLORA ABANQUINA : LA INTIMPA


----------



## peruanito

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO said:


>


^^ Por un momento pense que era el monumento a DON LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO,:nuts::lol:, 

buen clima el abanquino.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Es una ciudad con un encanto peculiar y muy pintoresca.

Gracias por poner las fotos, es una ciudad que me trae lindos recuerdos.


----------



## Xtremizta

sigue por favor!!! lindas fotos, yo recuerdo haberla visitado


----------



## Vicerex Peruviae

Me gusta esta iglesia. Me recuerda lejanamente a las antiquísimas iglesias visigodas del siglo VI del norte de España. Pero ésta con ese abismo al costado se torna más atractiva.


----------



## peruanito

wow encantador


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*PLANTONES DE INTIMPA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY*


----------



## ALTIPLANO

---

el publico quiere ver como es la ciudad

las calles parques 

edificaciones

...

saludos

particularmente yo

que no conosco la ciudad

...

sigue subiendo mas fotos


----------



## clausen

Q LINDOS PAISAJES ...SUS VALLES , LAGOS, SU CIUDAD, ESTA MUY LINDO...NADA Q VER A LAS CIUDADES DE LA COSTA PERUANA, POR LO Q VEO ES CHIQUITA LA CIUDAD PERO MUY ORDENADA Y AL PARECER MUY LIMPIA !!


----------



## McVier

Vicerex Peruviae said:


> Me gusta esta iglesia. Me recuerda lejanamente a las antiquísimas iglesias visigodas del siglo VI del norte de España. Pero ésta con ese abismo al costado se torna más atractiva.


Bellisima


----------



## Jorge Rojas

Lo que es hermoso en las ciudades del interior del país es lo natural del entorno, porque lo que son las calles al igual que muchos barrios de Lima, dejan mucho que desear.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY*


----------



## antigriego

Muy bonita foto, por lo que veo falta mucho terreno por ocupar en Abancay.


----------



## peruanito

antigriego said:


> Muy bonita foto, por lo que veo falta mucho terreno por ocupar en Abancay.


^^ Dios quiera que no se ocupe, la expansión horinzontal solo daña el desarrollo


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*BELLA ABANQUINA*


----------



## Limeñito

Bellísima esa iglesita; me pregunto de cuándo data.

Y qué emoción al ver los plantones de intimpa, la única especie de conífera oriunda del Perú.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*PARQUE OCAMPO (ABANCAY)*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*GLORIETA DE LA PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY*


----------



## peruanito

hoy paseaba a miperro por un parque de hyo y vi un grupo ensayar un carnaval abanquino, y digo que tal deformacion de lo original. Me di omuchisima pena.


----------



## Inkandrew9

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO said:


>


Què bonita :yes:


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI

Wow, si que es una ciudad pequeña...pero tiene su encanto.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY ANADERÍA PICCOLO ANGELO : LA PROVIDENCIA*

EL PAN NUESTRO DE CADA DIA Aquí traemos nosotros este texto para comentar esas fotos que podéis ver al inicio de estas líneas y de cuyo proyecto Cantoría Hipponensis, nuestro coro, ha sido colaborador directo de una idea para que cada día llegue el pan a las mesas del Orfelinato de Abancay, capital del Apurimac en Perú, como igualmente a la mesa de esas monjas prietas y de hábitos blancos que estoy seguro que necesitan fuerza física - estoy convencido que fuerza espiritual les sobra - para enfrentarse a la lucha de cada día porque las mies sigue siendo abundante y los trabajadores no muy numerosos.
Cuando hace unos años nos llegó el esbozo de contribuir a crear una panadería en Abancay, como una forma de entrada de ingresos seguros para un futuro de muchas otras actividades, no nos pareció una idea descabellada, ni imposible - perdón, imposible no existe en el diccionario de Cantoría Hipponensis - y vamos a cambiar el adjetivo anterior, por la paráfrasis de idea platónica e inalcanzable. Asi que nuestro óbolo enviado allende los mares se ha visto hecha realidad, como los justifican las fotos.
Si dice el salmo que son bienaventurados los pies del mensajero que anuncia la paz, yo creo que no es ninguna osadía afirmar que igualmente son bienaventuradas las manos blancas o negras que hacen el pan nuestro de cada día, ese pan con aroma de hogar, que es el perfume del amor.
En fin, felices igualmente, nosotros los miembros de Cantoría Hipponensis al saber que nuestra aportación, ha dado un fruto bien fecundo que supera a lo entregado.
Y ahora no queda mas que rezar con el corazón, la oración del Padre nuestro, subrayando ese texto que dice “el pan nuestro de cada día, dánosle hoy y mañana y … siempre”.

J.J. Davalillo
Equipo C.A.I.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*CLUB LAWN TENNIS ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*IGLESIA DE ABANCAY*








DETALLES EN LA CRUZ QUE CORONA LA TORRE DEL CAMPANARIO DE LA IGLESIA DE ABANCAY


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ECONOCABLE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ECONOCABLE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*COOPERATIVA DE AHORRO Y CRÉDITO "SAN PEDRO DE ANDAHUAYLAS"*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*COSECHA DE AGUAYMANTO EN EL RIO MARIÑO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*JEAN FARFÁN PACHECO : PIONERO DE LA TV ABANQUINA*


----------



## capullana

El estado debería ayudar más a Abancay... tiene bonitos paisajes, lo que me llama la atención que Abancay siendo la capital de la region Apurimac avance tan poco como ciudad, o será que aún no he visto fotos.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY: COLEGIO AURORA INES TEJADA - AVENIDA AREQUIPA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY: COLEGIO AURORA INES TEJADA - AVENIDA AREQUIPA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*LAURITA GUTIERREZ: LA MEJOR CANTANTE ABANQUINA*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Buenas fotos, se ve una linda ciudad.


----------



## aqpboy45

Hermoso entorno!


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*RÍO MARIÑO : ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*RÍO MARIÑO : ABANCAY*


----------



## LordiHard

y fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino

El estadio luce fantasmagórico.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*"PAN COMÚN" EL MEJOR PAN ABANQUINO*


----------



## LordiHard

Cheveres las fotos solo dos observaciones , uno la casa de la esquina sin tarrajear le quita ese bonito pintado a la iglesia y dos pinten esos renitos que estan bonitos .... px el restos bacan la plaza de armas


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*AYMAS : Un barrio Abanquino pleno de bellísimos paisajes*








MAS FOTOS DE AYMAS : Un barrio Abanquino pleno de bellísimos paisajes http://pikisiqui.wordpress.com/2012/02/06/aymas-un-barrio-abanquino-pleno-de-bellisimos-paisajes-2/


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY : CAMINITO AL RÍO MARIÑO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ABANCAY : CAMINITO AL RÍO MARIÑO*


----------



## Xtremizta

sigue actualizando gracias!


----------



## carlosfelipe

El entorno y la naturaleza espectacular! la ciudad me parece pequena sin embargo eso no le quita la belleza.


----------



## JUANJOS

hermosos paisajes, seria completo si fotografiaran a algunas de sus mujeres jejjejje


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*PARQUE MICAELA BASTIDAS - ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*TRAJE TÍPICO ABANQUINO*


----------



## LordiHard

tanto q juanjos queria mujeres de abancay ai estan pes , en esa parte del peru los parques verdes se mantinen muy bonitos ...


----------



## chincha rock

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO said:


>


Me encanta esta imagen ^^


----------



## chunter

bonito pueblito


----------



## HatunW

el pueblo mas bonito de Abancay se llama Huaquirca, es muy poco conocido pero tiene muchisima historia, desde la epoca prehistorica tiene grabados en unas cuevas, luego en la epoca de los chancas algunas ruinas, lo mismo en la epoca inca, y finalmente en la colonia donde su iglesia es lq ue sobresale con un campana muy pero muy antigua reliquia del pueblo.... cuna del takanakuy que luego se lo apropiaron otros pueblos de cuzco.... actualmente existen 3 mineras grandes entre ellas la bambas que esperemos no destruyan los alrededores del pueblo.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LordiHard

pequeño pero acogedor jeje gracias px las fotos..


----------



## chincha rock

Mucho verdor


----------

